# Rockler dovetail jig template



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Anybody who owns a Rockler dovetail jig that makes half blind dovetails needs to get to Rockler tomorrow! The through dovetail template is on clearance for $17! and includes a 3/8" straight bit and a 1/2" dovetail bit. You would pay close to this price just for the bits. I found mine today at the Royal Oak, MI Rockler store. Any stores with remaining inventory of the red and green on/off switches have them on clearance for $12.49, another very good price. All router bits are on sale 20% off, but this sale ends Sunday.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Mike said:


> Anybody who owns a Rockler dovetail jig that makes half blind dovetails needs to get to Rockler tomorrow! The through dovetail template is on clearance for $17! . . . Any stores with remaining inventory of the red and green on/off switches have them on clearance for $12.49, another very good price. All router bits are on sale 20% off, but this sale ends Sunday.


DANG -- and I thought I was getting a good deal a few weeks ago at $29  

I'm betting by now that switch is gone from my store -- but I WILL be giving them a call tomorrow.
THANKS Mike.


----------

